# Pumpkin Spice Wine Label



## saintprovogirl (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Brian (Jan 18, 2011)

OK Pumpkin... LOL very very nice! Gives me a craving for Pumpkin...


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Brian said:


> OK Pumpkin... LOL very very nice!



LOL! Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Brian said:


> OK Pumpkin... LOL very very nice! Gives me a craving for Pumpkin...



...is that her name? I got the same craving! LOL

That label is awesome!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> ...is that her name? I got the same craving! LOL
> 
> That label is awesome!



You can call her what you want but she prefers pumpkin  Thanks BTW!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 18, 2011)

i see a theme here


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh Ricky likey! All kidding aside it looks good.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a fan of the old school pin ups...if you can't tell.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Oh Ricky likey! All kidding aside it looks good.



Thanks Rick.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Pumpkin didn't ask about me when you were photographing, did she?


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Pumpkin didn't ask about me when you were photographing, did she?



Dan...you know what I'm thinking she did! "Do you think he'll like this pose, with me looking all innocent?" LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah, that's my girl!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 20, 2011)

i'm going to have to agree with dan. i could go for some pumpkin right now. 

nice label


----------



## Sirs (Jan 20, 2011)

really good work on it


----------



## Oracus (Feb 23, 2011)

Great labels love the Pin-ups.


----------



## bigswol2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweeeettttt!


----------



## kerbos5 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been designing a few with pin-ups as well, I was wondering how are you making the labels, are you using the wheat glue paper, or are you using an avery label, if so what size, I have the 5164's but they just don't look quite right, I'm thinking I'm going to have to use the avery 5168 3.5x5 inch.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

I think most of us use 8164 (3x4).


----------



## teraann (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a great label! I love it! I am excited to try my first pumpkin spice wine this fall!


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a really cute label!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with you Daisy, these are still some of my all time favorites.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2011)

Tearanne, you are in for a messy wine with a Pumpkin. Make a lot more then you intend to have because there is going to be a ton of sediment!!!!!! I local winery makes this with Sugar Pumpkins and sweetens it with honey!!! Freaking Yum!


----------

